
A guide to analyst relations for startups - craigkerstiens
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2015/07/25/A-guide-to-analyst-relations-for-startups/
======
CurtMonash
Not totally crazy, but as somebody who's been an analyst and also a marketing
consultant for decades, I'd quibble with various details and
oversimplifications, as per
[http://www.strategicmessaging.com/online/technology-
marketin...](http://www.strategicmessaging.com/online/technology-
marketing/analyst-relations/)

Specific points that concern me include:

\-- You do not need to pay to brief an analyst. Really. If you're under the
incorrect impression that you do, we'll eventually stop trying to talk you our
of your error, as we like money. But you don't need to pay.

\-- On the other hand, when you give a briefing and then ask for free
consulting in the form of "feedback", the free part can be extremely brief.

\-- Analysts' preferences in the style of presentations they receive varies
WILDLY.

\-- Engaging with analysts can be productive earlier than the article
suggests, if you're looking for consulting. I had my first contract with
Cloudera when they had 22 employees, and it wasn't even at my lowest tier of
service. Other clients have started before they had revenue, venture capital,
or a double-digit number of employees, and I think most are glad they did.

